# Que hacer con un local vacio?



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

Os pedi que eliminarais mi cuenta y no me habeis hecho caso.


----------



## OberOst (17 Jun 2014)

Venta y reparacion de bicicletas, importante que no sea calle principal y se pueda aparcar en doble fila


----------



## LocusAmoenus (17 Jun 2014)

¿Qué es lo que no abunda por la zona? 
Un semisótano en calle tranquila cerca de calle transitada podría ser, por ejemplo, un buen restaurante, cafetería, pub, etc. si la zona tiene ambiente suficiente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Jun 2014)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Me han dicho que si les doy alguna buena idea me dejan gratis el local si vamos a medias en beneficios.



Coño. Negocio redondo. Trabajar para ellos. Unos listos, tus familiares.


----------



## chusto (17 Jun 2014)

Yo haria cubiculos baratos para emprendedores. Les pones internes, una maquina de cafe, otra de refrescos y a funcionar. No olvides tampoco poner algun ficus en la entrada.

Alcahueteas que negocios se llevan entre manos, y si ves alguna buena oportunidad, te metes.

Ponle un nombre molon tipo "Negociorama", "emprendalia", "bussinestorium".

Empezaria con conocidos para pillar "tablas" en esto de dar cobijo a emprendedores.

No es muy grande, pero al menos para tres emprendedores podrian caber. Tambien podria valer para emitir facturas que cuadraran los balances de emprendedores... Asi podrias "meter" mas emprendedores de los fisicamene posible.


----------



## Lopedeberga (17 Jun 2014)

Te van a faltar locales para dar rienda suelta a las brillantes ideas que te están dando por aquí. Vas a ganar dinero a espuertas.


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

Oberost dijo:


> Venta y reparacion de bicicletas, importante que no sea calle principal y se pueda aparcar en doble fila



Ya hay una cerca.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Jun 2014)

Puticlub.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

LocusAmoenus dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que no abunda por la zona?
> Un semisótano en calle tranquila cerca de calle transitada podría ser, por ejemplo, un buen restaurante, cafetería, pub, etc. si la zona tiene ambiente suficiente.



"Un buen restaurante" en una calle de mierda en una ciudad no capital no turistica, es igual a meterte una escopeta por la boca y apretar. Amen de que para tener un buen restaurante, hay que ser un buen restaurador. O nunca has visto el programa de chicote?

Cafes hay un millon en la susodicha avenida, que lo que la gente quiere son terrazas, no antros. Los antros sotaniegos quedan bien para un norte lluvioso, no para el levante.

A mi se me ocurrio algo del estilo polleria y comida a domicilio. Pero tantee al vecindario y esta lleno de putas hijas de puta de esas que dicen a no no, en este edificio no.. por lo que como habria que sacar permisos para humos y ostias tienes que tener el permiso del bloque.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (17 Jun 2014)

El sector servicios no es para ti con el carácter de mierda que gastas, shur.

Cualquiera va a tomar el café o a por la barra de pan, para que empieces a insultarle por rojo, simpatizante de Putín, hincha del betis o cualquier parida de las tuyas.

Lo tuyo es apilar tochos o poner el culo, no tratar con gente.... Hazme caso.


----------



## flanagan (17 Jun 2014)

Algun individuo/a hay suelto/a por ahí que para 50 metros utiliza el coche.

Posibles usos:
taller de reparaciones de electrodomésticos
taller joyero
oficina de ingeniería (el tema clientes es otro cantar)
tienda de repuestos de lo que sea


----------



## Lopedeberga (17 Jun 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> El sector servicios no es para ti con el carácter de mierda que gastas, shur.
> 
> Cualquiera va a tomar el café o a por la barra de pan, para que empieces a insultarle por rojo, simpatizante de Putín, hincha del betis o cualquier parida de las tuyas.
> 
> Lo tuyo es apilar tochos o poner el culo, no tratar con gente.... Hazme caso.



Hombre, aunque sea por el negocio, algo tendrá que contenerse, no? )


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> El sector servicios no es para ti con el carácter de mierda que gastas, shur.
> 
> Cualquiera va a tomar el café o a por la barra de pan, para que empieces a insultarle por rojo, simpatizante de Putín, hincha del betis o cualquier parida de las tuyas.
> 
> Lo tuyo es apilar tochos o poner el culo, no tratar con gente.... Hazme caso.



Nada, si va chusma como tu, saldra a ostias seguro.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Jun 2014)

Si no fueses porque te pasaria como los que se beben sus bares, el mejor negocios es un puticlub para gayers. 

Pero como los tendrias agotados contigo, mejor que lo pongas de tias.

Las ucranianas ahora estan baratas. Ya sabes, cosas de las medias Otaneras.

Y aunque te pienses que estoy trolleando te aseguro que ahora mismo solo montaria un puticlub como negocio.

Siempre puedes montar un puesto de esos de cigarillos electronicos, les van tan bien que ya han comenzado muchos a retirarse. XDDDDDD


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

Joder que pena de foro


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Jun 2014)

Ahora están de moda las tiendas de complementos para mascotas y peluquería perruna... Hasta SPA para perros, y si pillas un veterinario clínica de mascotas.


----------



## wopa (17 Jun 2014)

Sin mucha inversión y sin mucha competencia....tú sabrás.... Un grow-Shop, tienda de venta de útiles para cultivo de marihuana por ejemplo, requiere muchísima menos inversión que un restaurante. Y el coletas va a legalizar la grifa fijo !! mirale a él !


----------



## Addan (17 Jun 2014)

Una inmobiliaria.

Tu sólo pones el cartel y los clientes te vienen solos.


----------



## firefly (17 Jun 2014)

Se me ocurre algo que no sea propiamente un comercio sino un espacio más participativo. Pensando en mis propios gustos e intereses, que no son los de la mayoría, se me ocurre algún tipo de taller donde uno pudiera ir a hacer tareas de bricolaje, reparación de bicicletas, electrónica, informática y así. Que hubiera bancos de trabajo y herramientas y pagases una pequeña cantidad por hora de uso.


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

firefly dijo:


> Se me ocurre algo que no sea propiamente un comercio sino un espacio más participativo. Pensando en mis propios gustos e intereses, que no son los de la mayoría, se me ocurre algún tipo de taller donde uno pudiera ir a hacer tareas de bricolaje, reparación de bicicletas, electrónica, informática y así. Que hubiera bancos de trabajo y herramientas y pagases una pequeña cantidad por hora de uso.



Pero lo que quiero es ganar dinero, no perderlo! :´(


----------



## amenhotep (17 Jun 2014)

Un bazar chino.


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jun 2014)

amenhotep dijo:


> Un bazar chino.



Pues oye la semana pasada estuve en el mafiapoligono este de fuenla, y viendo los precios y la de cosas que habian, se me ocurrio precisamente eso, y de ahi la conversacion con los familiares respecto al local. Pero no voy a poder hacerle la competencia a los chinos de verdad, que tienen naves de 1000 y 2000 metros pagadas por la mafia a 500 metros de este local.


----------



## Manel (18 Jun 2014)

una mezquita


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2014)

locutorio y envio de dinero a las americas


----------



## whoseyes (18 Jun 2014)

MisterWhite dijo:


> "Un buen restaurante" en una calle de mierda en una ciudad no capital no turistica, es igual a meterte una escopeta por la boca y apretar. Amen de que para tener un buen restaurante, hay que ser un buen restaurador. O nunca has visto el programa de chicote?
> 
> Cafes hay un millon en la susodicha avenida, que lo que la gente quiere son terrazas, no antros. Los antros sotaniegos quedan bien para un norte lluvioso, no para el levante.
> 
> A mi se me ocurrio algo del estilo polleria y comida a domicilio. Pero tantee al vecindario y esta lleno de putas hijas de puta de esas que dicen a no no, en este edificio no.. por lo que como habria que sacar permisos para humos y ostias tienes que tener el permiso del bloque.



Esas putas hijas de puta saben que tu negocio va a quebrar en dos años, porque no tienes no idea de pollos ni de tratar a la gente.

Una vez quiebre la pollería lo pones a huevo para traspasar el local a unos pakis para montar un kebab... Y en menos de 5 años tienes una calle degradada y llena de cucarachas.


----------



## energia01 (18 Jun 2014)

Arreglarlo un poco y alquilarlo para fiestas, celebraciones, eventos universitarios etc...::


----------



## OyF (18 Jun 2014)

alquile usted el local a terceros,y déjense de rollos.

Montarse algo (hoy) sin experiencia comprobable en ningún tipo de negocio propio, es irse de cabeza a la ruína...

Otra opción, si quiere fracasar en cámara lenta, y de paso aprende algo nuevo, asóciese a otro, ud pone las paredes y el el otro el money, pero no lo haga solo. Está condenado.

Ya tiene ud un pacto de socios con su familia...?

Ni levante la perciana de ese sitio sin un contrato ante notarios, inclusíve puede firmarlo con jurisdicción en Bruselas, sin moverse de ispania.


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (18 Jun 2014)

Déjales gratis el local a los de Podemos, te implicas un poco y en un par de años estás de concejal en tu pueblo.

Entre eso o rustir pollos yo lo tendría claro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Jun 2014)

Un taller de reparación de electrodomésticos multimarca. En mi barrio hay dos y en uno de ellos hay hasta cola en la calle.......
No creo que requiera mucha inversión, solo herramientas y alguna máquina ligera pero sí hay que ser un manitas, obviamente ....


----------



## OyF (18 Jun 2014)

Bank Account Blues. dijo:


> Déjales gratis el local a los de Podemos, te implicas un poco y en un par de años estás de concejal en tu pueblo.
> 
> Entre eso o rustir pollos yo lo tendría claro.



----

No es mala idea (fuera de broma, es buenísima), pero a ver que pilla the family, porque si bien lo tienen cerrado, ¿...que se llevan ellos...?

A la que el pariente escale un poco, ¿...se olvidará de enchufarlos en algún puesto...?

Podemos (enchufarte como en el resto de partidos).

Para meditar...


----------



## al loro (18 Jun 2014)

cualquier negocio destinado a los viejunos, son los únicos que tienen pasta y que en sus últimos años de vida empiezan a pensar que quizá vale la pena rascarse el bolsillo para tener un nivel de vida adecuado.

En España hay mucha gente que ha amasado pasta pero ahora se encuentran en su inicio de vejez...y la juventud no se puede comprar, sólo intentar acomodarse en la vejez.

Hace tiempo, ví una tienda de prótesis pero pasaba más desapercibida y tocaban todo tipo de cosas para hacerle la vida cómoda a los viejunos.Entre ellos, no me dejaría un buen butacón de masajes y cosas así...


----------



## davidro (18 Jun 2014)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Ya hay una cerca.



Y si escoges algo que haga original a tu tienda. Alomejor dar algo con la visita a cada cliente o tener un café para que los clientes esperen mientras están listas sus bicicletas. O simplemente ofrecer los mismos servicios que el vecino (competencia) pero un poco mas barato. Creo que el uso de bicicletas va en aumento y este podría ser una buena oportunidad, si se encuentra algo que te diferencie de los demás. ::


----------



## MisterWhite (18 Jun 2014)

Cualquier cosa que signifique "tienda especifica especializada en" es un fracaso rotundo. En esta ciudad la gente no gasta un duro ahora mismo, ni es un lugar excesivamente grande que tenga publico para excentricidades. Lo unico factible debe ser algo facil, que necesite de poca inversion, que ofrezca algo barato facil de vender. Una polleria que venda algunos picoteos (patatas al horno, calamares ala freidora y 4 tontadas mas) y si arranca, un par de vespinos de 2º mano y a repartir. 

Alquilarlo ya estuvo alquilado pero la gente ahora o se lo dejas casi gratis o no les interesa. Entonces para que se aproveche algun cabron montando algo, lo podriamos aprovechar la familia. 

Lo de podemos si, buena idea, sino fuera por el odio que le tengo a ese puto lumpen social.


----------



## Dev-em (18 Jun 2014)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que signifique "tienda especifica especializada en" es un fracaso rotundo. En esta ciudad la gente no gasta un duro ahora mismo, ni es un lugar excesivamente grande que tenga publico para excentricidades. Lo unico factible debe ser algo facil, que necesite de poca inversion, que ofrezca algo barato facil de vender. Una polleria que venda algunos picoteos (patatas al horno, calamares ala freidora y 4 tontadas mas) y si arranca, un par de vespinos de 2º mano y a repartir.
> 
> Alquilarlo ya estuvo alquilado pero la gente ahora o se lo dejas casi gratis o no les interesa. Entonces para que se aproveche algun cabron montando algo, lo podriamos aprovechar la familia.
> 
> Lo de podemos si, buena idea, sino fuera por el odio que le tengo a ese puto lumpen social.



Yo tengo una propuesta.

Pero lo que tienes que entender es que esa propuesta tiene un valor.

Naturalmente no espero, que estes dispuesto a pagarlo , pero se suele dar la paradoja de que lo gratuito no se valora y lo ha costado algo , ....sí.

Tu veras.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jun 2014)

Mi consejo esque te olvides.

sigue con tu vida, busca otras opciones mas interesantes, y que tus familiares hagan con 

el "semisotano" lo que les plazca.


----------



## Kst (18 Jun 2014)

Montas una tienda de lámparas, de lámparas caras, nada de bajo consumo.

Y de tapadillo, una plantación de marihuana.

Cuando te investiguen por alto consumo de electricidad: "Son las lámparas oiga".

Acepto propinillas ::


----------



## tobias (18 Jun 2014)

nadie baja unas escaleras si no es para comer, beber o follar, un local como el que describes no tiene mucha salida. Si no encuentras trabajo emigra pero no arruines a tu gente, con bobadas emprendedoras.


----------



## MisterWhite (18 Jun 2014)

tobias dijo:


> nadie baja unas escaleras si no es para comer, beber o follar, un local como el que describes no tiene mucha salida. Si no encuentras trabajo emigra pero no arruines a tu gente, con bobadas emprendedoras.



Esque no tiene por que ser algo en donde la gente tenga que entrar. Lo que yo he dicho de comida rapida a domicilio es perfecto... y a la larga si da mucha pasta me lo quedo, si da solo para tirar vendo mi parte, y si no da lo cierro.

La putada es la de siempre, los putos permisos y las putas mierdas.


----------



## External (20 Jun 2014)

Lo logico no seria tener primero una buena idea de negocio luego buscar el mejor local que se adapte a ella?

Si no es así el mejor negocio es simplemente alquilar el local...


----------



## Z4LMAN (20 Jun 2014)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Esque no tiene por que ser algo en donde la gente tenga que entrar. Lo que yo he dicho de comida rapida a domicilio es perfecto... y a la larga si da mucha pasta me lo quedo, si da solo para tirar vendo mi parte, y si no da lo cierro.
> 
> La putada es la de siempre, los putos permisos y las putas mierdas.




Los putos permisos y esas mierdas son necesarias para que no llegue un mercachifles como tu y se ponga a vender comida sin unas garantias sanitarias para que no me intoxique.....


----------

